# Check out my BARBIE haul, SERIOUSLY!



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, since everyone is posting pictures of their barbie haul..I thought I'd post one of mine too.






yeah, i'm poor. lol.
i'll never be able to get anything before it sells out here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have 6 empties though that I was gonna take back to get rocking chick lipstick, but it would be torture!


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 17, 2007)

ha ha ha!!!!!!!!me too!!!!!!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah, it sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 17, 2007)

haha me too, i didnt like anything except the doll..


----------



## jenii (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL, best haul post ever.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 17, 2007)

hahahaha i love this! too funny.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bwuahahahahaha


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 17, 2007)

lol mine's the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am thinking about just getting Moth Brown though because I've wanted it forever (even tried to swap my Guacamole for it before it was re-released!) so I will regret not getting it.  but I'm sooo poor.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_haha me too, i didnt like anything except the doll.._

 
I got the doll!
Thanks to a friend in Illinois.


----------



## ben (Feb 17, 2007)

hehe.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2007)

That was pretty funny! I am sorry though, don't think I am laughing at your pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are too funny with that pic!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_





 That was pretty funny! I am sorry though, don't think I am laughing at your pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are too funny with that pic!_

 
hahah, you're ok!
i posted it to be funny.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_lol mine's the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am thinking about just getting Moth Brown though because I've wanted it forever (even tried to swap my Guacamole for it before it was re-released!) so I will regret not getting it. but I'm sooo poor._

 
yeah, i want moth brown too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i kick myself for not buying it the first timeit was out. ;/

lol.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Feb 17, 2007)

That pic is hilarious! lol totally didn't expect to see that!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_LOL, best haul post ever._

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chloe2277* 

 
_That pic is hilarious! lol totally didn't expect to see that!_

 
hahaha. thanks.

someone has to be a smart ass, might as well be me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





lol.


----------



## Corien (Feb 17, 2007)

That's the exact same haul that I got!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 17, 2007)

lol. that was funny


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 17, 2007)

NU UH!!! i got the same thing!






 girl you're too funny


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

lololol. thank you!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

hehe, I expected to see a monstrous haul, but it's even better than what I expected!!! 
but seriously, I hope you get your hands on that l/s at least!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL.

I hope so too. I'm not going untilI have money to buy stuff than just getting a b2m..because I know if I go with only my b2m empties i'm gonna stand there and cry at all of the pretty stuff that i can't buy.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 17, 2007)

I dunno if this will help but I passed on Rocking Chick because I thought Girl About Town was a prettier lippie imho and I didn't buy GAT because it's in the regular line and I can get it any time


----------



## electrostars (Feb 17, 2007)

lol.
lets see if it does.


----------



## mistella (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_LOL, best haul post ever._

 
hahah, agreed


----------



## electrostars (Feb 18, 2007)

lmao.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 18, 2007)

best post EVER!


----------



## resin (Feb 18, 2007)

hahah erin <3


----------



## k_im (Feb 18, 2007)

duuuuuuuuuudeee I TOTALLY FEEL THIS.


:[ why did i have to go totally broke the week this stuff came out?!? i was all psyched and booked an appt. before i realized i had less than ~100 bucks in the bank!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 19, 2007)

When I saw how many replies this haul got, I definately had to see it!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





 best post EVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha.
i rock. xD


----------



## electrostars (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_hahah erin <3_

 
heheh, jaime! <3


----------



## electrostars (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k_im* 

 
_duuuuuuuuuudeee I TOTALLY FEEL THIS.


:[ why did i have to go totally broke the week this stuff came out?!? i was all psyched and booked an appt. before i realized i had less than ~100 bucks in the bank!_

 
I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_When I saw how many replies this haul got, I definately had to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe.


----------



## aziza (Feb 19, 2007)

Hahaha!!!! Too funny! We should set up a Barbie donation fund for you


----------



## electrostars (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL. That would be so awesome. XD


----------



## justlikeheaven (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Oh yeah, since everyone is posting pictures of their barbie haul..I thought I'd post one of mine too.





yeah, i'm poor. lol.
i'll never be able to get anything before it sells out here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have 6 empties though that I was gonna take back to get rocking chick lipstick, but it would be torture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How great it is !!!!

The best haul I've ever seen


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 22, 2007)

Best. Topic. Ever.


----------



## Carmen75 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Feb 22, 2007)

Whoo!!! Still the best Barbie haul ever! ;P


----------



## electrostars (Feb 23, 2007)

LOL.
Thanks laura.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Best. Topic. Ever._

 
haha. thanks!
i'm such a smartass. XD


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 24, 2007)

I understand your feeling. Like me, I dont get anything yet after Danse


----------



## joojifish (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, great post!  Call me a card-carrying member of the "smart-ass appreciation" club.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL. thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah, i love smartasses. ;p


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 25, 2007)

omgz invisible makeup!!!!!


----------

